# NT honest views on SJ



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been a PC member for just over a month now and going round most of the forums and reading the threads I've rounded up an idea of how each temperament views the other temperaments. Some are nice and fluffy, some aren't unfortunately. 

My 'mission' (wah-hey ST take-charge attitude!) is to kindly ask you to answer the set of questions below on your perception on the SJ temperament.

My 'purpose' is to give the opportunity for you to reflect and evaluate your functions, and for me as an SJ to understand where and how your views were born.

I ask for you to be honest and respectful, and please steer clear from hitting below the belt. 

Thanking you in advance 

1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?

2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?

3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?

4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?

5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.

6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.

7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?

8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?

SJ's are quite abundant, and I've run into many. Been in long-term relationship with them. It is hard to generalize about them since I've encountered many different ones.

2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?

No, then again I've been spending most of my time in the N forums. 

3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?

No

4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?

No


5 & 6. As an NT, do you FEEL/THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.

It is hard to generalize since SJs are the most common type of people you meet according to the data I've seen. (something like 43% of the population). I just know from experience I sometimes clash with them over P/J (they don't like how disorganized I am, yet I can still hold things together. I don't like that they panic when things don't go according to plan.) The N/S difference often makes me feel like they don't understand me.

7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?

The most important thing to me is how well I connect with someone. If they tested and got a certain label, that wouldn't change my opinion of the person, it would more likely to


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Must... resist *cough* *cough* answering... lest I *cough* get... banned.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I can only really respond to the biggest SJ influence in my life being my mother (ESFJ), and the two of us were pretty much a match made in hell. Needy, cares too much what other people think about her and "the family", an endless abyss of wants that can never be filled, tries too hard to achieve little results, was too much into my space, and the two of us simply never could see eye to eye on any issue. She tried her best to manipulate me quite a bit, and that helped me develop a serious bullshit meter. That's not to say I couldn't get along with her when I wanted to do so, but the minute I pulled back from her, she would spin out. I think the worst part was how, as the troublemaker that I was, she could never see my side of the issue... just the fact that so-called rules had been broken, and people were unhappy at me; and apparently that was the most important part for her.

I have no idea if that is representative of SJs in general, but that's the most visual representation for me. I honestly don't spend time around too many S-types in general, and it's a struggle to avoid them. I honestly don't understand aphoristic conformity at all.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

My ENTJ brother was never very accepting or tolerant of my ESTJ brother. I think he regarded him as a nuisance. And his attitude towards my other brother, an ISFJ, is condescending and paternalistic.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

*1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?*
I had a vague understanding of them prior to joining - that they were more inclined to value dependability and self-discipline over things like creativity and critical thinking.

*2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?*
Reading their posts may have confirmed a generalization, but it has also shown me that there is much variance within each type, and that anyone can be an exception.

*3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?*
I know a pretty fair amount of SJs, both in person as well as on the forum.

*4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?*
Not that I can recall.

*5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.*
Yeah, I would say so.

*6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.*
I find it extremely difficult to "put myself in the shoes of an SJ." I can perhaps understand _what _they do, but not _why _they do it.
Their differences often create a significant language barrier, as well as added difficulty in finding mutual respect.

*7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?*
No, because I know quite a few SJs who are warm and friendly already. If you meant "ESTJs" specifically, then I'd be very skeptical that this was their normal behavior.

*8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?*
Well, I wouldn't say that the questions were "informative," only asking an opinion...so no.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

*1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?*
I have fairly close one ESFJ and three ISTJ friends, all males. My father was an ISTJ, as well. I find the ISTJs alright, I respect their sense of silent dutifulness. I also tend to find ISTJs attractive for how 'normal' they are, but we're too different in beliefs and views to get along romantically/ relationship-wise (mostly because I'm not big on family). 
I'm (still) very close with the ESFJ and must admit that he has periods of being annoying, but I find his ways endearing, in a way. I try to be a good friend that's there for him, and maybe spot holes and bumps on the road he misses; he has horrible record of reading people's motives and worth. 

*2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?*
Some yes, but I also find another side of SJs that I haven't encountered before. Most of the SJs I previously known were my friends, one even my father, so I_ like _and know them pretty well. When the SJs are not your friends and you neither respect nor agree with them, one might find them too abrasive/ outdated/ missing the point/ bullheaded. 

*3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?*
Yes. 

*4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?*
Evoked.. no, adjusted it, maybe. 

*5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.*
I have no idea. I can only gauge from my experiences, I don't know how typical or fair they are. 

*6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.*
I think I am. I'd like to think that most of the time I could understand their point of view, and I respect everyone's opinions. But I don't have to agree with them or even like those opinions. 

*7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?*
No. Why would it?

*8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?*
I think/hope I treat them pretty much the same. I have more problems with FPs, actually, I don't get them.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it? *Yes. I thought they were stubborn fools.
*
2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?
*Nah wickedqueen proved me wrong. it seemed my step father was the only stubborn fool.*

3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?
Yep

4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?
I never evoked an sj member.

5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.
*Since when do NTs "feel"?*

6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.
*Yes I do.*

7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?
*Not really. my perception of SJs would change not them.*

8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?
*Not really.....*


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?

*Yes, I'm sort of well versed in the typology theory and I've read Keirsey's book on temperaments. Going on that and my own observations. It is a mixed look. They're dependable and good people for the most part, but eventually we're going to clash..even when I respect them. *

2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?

*I can't say I was looking for validation of my own theories on them, NT's are often just as brainwashed by their social dogmas as they are so I don't really see it as special to Guardians. *

3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?

*No, I base it in real life, where you'll find many many more Guardians. On intellectual forums like this, they're often in short supply and you get the mature balanced ones. *

4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?

*Yes. ESTJ guy I talk to sometimes confirms a lot of ESTJ things and I find it annoying and inconsistent. *

5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.

*Yes. As far as truth goes I THINK that my perception is accurate and fair as it is based in real life. I find these things more like guidelines rather than set in stone rules that one must obey to be put in a proper box. (Hehe Guardian trait) *

6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them. 

*Well, I accept that they think differently and that their orientation may lead to the conclusions they draw, but what's wrong is wrong and what is right is right. The Truth is a higher authority than their petty appeals to normalcy. *

7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?

*I'd take it into account, but I would not treat anyone differently. It's not wrong to be SJ, or SP, or anything. Different people make up our world. 


That was pretty long winded for me. 
* 
8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

*posts typical typist and ignorant statement about how NTs are better than everyone else*

yeahh...i read that and saw all those questions and realized it might actually take some effort...so fuck that.

but i will say i get along quite well with ISTJs and find i have a lot in common with most of them...just goes to show you we are all people and we all have something in common with everyone else.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

*1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?*
They're just people. I know plenty of them; I live with them; I'm friends with them. No problems.

*2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?*
Sure. They don't seem any different from anyone else, aside from the expected type-based differences.

*3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?*
Um...yes?

*4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?*
Wait, what?

*5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.*
I'm being fair; I like SJs just fine. Some of my fellow NTs, however, aren't so fair...

*6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.*
I think this is the exact same question as the last one. The words "think" and "feel" don't make for much of a difference here.

*7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?*
No, not at all. My mom is an SJ, and so are some of my friends.

*8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?*
I still feel the same, I suppose. I'm already open to all types.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?
Yes

2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?
Yes, Very focused on a single thing.

3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?
Doesn't apply. Didn't analise it that deeply.

4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?
No

5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.
Being fair has nothing to do with how I feel.

I'm always fair, and it confuses people sometimes. People often think that when you don't like somebody, you'll always be against them. Sometimes I'll defend somebody's actions, even when I don't like him.


6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.
I don't care how they feel about what I say. I usually know they will like or not like what I have to say. The outcome of the conversation is more important. whether or not I will say what I think depends on if that outcome is something I need.

7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?
No. It would just help me understand their behavior. 

8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?
You would like that, wouldn't you? :happy:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

*1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?*
I assumed they'd be more sensual and traditional than any other personality types; and they make some of the best friends. However, they take more esteem in mediocrity than anything else, so it can clash a little with more edgy persons.

*2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?*
How they come to conclusions; they seem to have some kind of absolute knowledge that noone else possess; only being the appearance of this, of course. I think alot of SJs focus too much on detail and not enough on the larger framework, but this is a great advantage in some cases to me.

*3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?*
A few, I've based this perception on people irl who seem SJ to me. I actually got my friends to sit the personality assessment, and it turns out I'm right. *Thanks Ti*

*4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?*
Uhhhh.....whenever I see an SJ, yes, yes I do.

*5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.*
I try to be fair as possible, but I'd like the SJs to consider where I stand in conversation; if my thoughts are being neglected too often, then I will easily become frustrated with them. However, most of them are actually every considerate people, and this I like.

*6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.*
I do. I can see where they come from most of the time, but they must remember to be a little more flexible; what's more important is if they can be fair too. That guarantees a perpetual harmony between me, an NT, and my SJ peers.

*7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?*
In ways of psychoanalysis, of course they do. But in general, I take people for who they are, and not what they type as; it just depends if I'm intentionally analysing them, or conversing them. 


Could you imagine this?; "Hey, check out that ESFP babe in the corner; you should ask her out, dude!"

*8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?*
I'm open to every type, but the thing is, they must consider me and acknowledge the differences between us. I'll be more direct, if you can be more flexible.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

*1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?
*
Well, when I joined Personality Cafe, I must admit that whatever prejudice I held against SJs were long gone. I've spent years on INTJf, and during those years, all of my anger have mellowed out to understanding. I couldn't stand SJs at first, because I've never had a particularly good relationship with my verbally abusive, and a lot of times physically abusive xSFJ mother who made me feel like a nutcase my whole life for not being her ideal SFJ daughter.

*2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?
*
No. I've come to accept that my mom, in most cases, is just nuts.

*3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?
*
Nope.

*4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?
*
Nope. I see them as perfectly normal and worthy people, and I don't see why I have to explicitly communicate that to anyone.

*5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.
*
Yes.

*6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.
*
Well, yes. Some SJs can be a little intolerant of differences. But I claim victory when an extremely conformist ESTJ friendly acquaintance describes me as "unique" without sneering about it. I think I got through to him. But he still refused to accept my (ironically) ESFJ acquaintance (whom he perceives as my friend) and ENTP friend into a group of his because he thinks these people are "outcasts", and having them would make him feel like one. I have to wonder what made him grudgingly respect this "lone wolf" rather than the other two, who are "queer" because of their interest in drama and other intellectual matters, but probably want to fit in just as much as he does.

*7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?
*
Nope. One of my best friends is an ESFJ. I'm not as close to her as I am to my INTx best friends, but I appreciate her just as much. And for the record, no. I still liked her just as much after her facebook app told me she was an ESFJ. If anything, it further increased my confidence that successful friendships can be forged between any type.

*8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?
*
I'm generally aware of how other types perceive things, as I'm borderline ISTJ myself. I don't think my assertion that some SJs are intolerant is unfair, as that seems to be their most common criticism.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?
2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?
3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?
4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?

I would like to answer these four together because I am kind of new at this and did not come here with many preconceptions. I have not read enough posts from SJ's here to form judgments about them. Rather, I have applied the theories to my own life experiences. The "SJ" gives an explanation for the alienation and enmity between myself and some people and corporate culture.

5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.

There is a name for the combined feeling of irritation, rejection, disgust and alienation with some aspects of the world, and it is SJ. Sure that is a bit hyperbolic and tongue-in-cheek, but you DID ask me what I am feeling, after all. Feelings are not fair.

6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.

Yes I think it is fair to generalize that SJ's and I do not see eye to eye. That does not say anything about any particular individual. I realize I am biased due to clashing with close SJ relatives and others. 

7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?

No, SJ's can be very likable. 

8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?

Not really.


----------



## CJ99 (Feb 18, 2010)

1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?

*Yeah I was already a regular on typologycentral and had been intot ypology for a while. My perception of them was as shallow minded. There incredibly organised and can be clever and manipuilative (especially ESTJs) but they aren't often the deepest people.*

2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?

*I've not seen any SJ posts other than this. I've only really went to the NT and ENTP forum on here and at typology central there isn't a huge S contingent. so online not really seen many SJs. Though through nessesity i think any SJ who can understang typology (which is N dominated) has to have a reasonable understanding of N so I think online SJs would be more understanding in general!*

3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?

*Its not based on online as i've seen very few online and as said online is likely to be biased!*


4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?

*Nope*


5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.

*Do my feelings affect my attitude of SJs? I'm not sure i'm mature enough or experienced enough with my emotions to really say tbh. But I'll try.*
*On an emotional level I find SJs incredibly annoying and irritating mainly from Ne-Fe. If I use that loop around SJs i die emotionally becasue SJs are scared of Ne. So If I float a controversial Idea with Fe its either rejected, abused or mis understood as an attack against their values. Now unlike an NFP these things don't hurt me emotionally but they do frustrate me on an intellectual level and due to all my emotional awareness coming from my ideas this frustration can come in at an emotional level not just an intellectual one.*

*As too how fair i feel my perceptions are of SJs. Well I know I could be wrong but at times ike the above i feel my perceptions are fair.*

6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.

*My thoughts on SJs and are they fair. Its a good question. You say step into their shoes but while I can tell why they do what they do and their reasons I can't agree with them. The fact I can understand their reasons for things and yet still disagree just causes me more frustration. I think some times my observations are unfair. Many are not shallow minded but their not very deep either and there depth all relates directly to everyday normal in your face things. So while they are intelligent more so than I give them credit for they are still lacking depth. Do I think I'm unfair. It depeds on the individual!*


7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?

*Maybe I'm not sure. Tbh can normally spot an SJ straight away so I know from right off they are an SJ. SJs can be warm and friendly what annoys me is that they often do it cause thasts just what you do. Like my ESFJ mum. Loves me cause I was her son. If I was a kid up the street who was friends with another kid who replaced me as her son then I don't think she would overly like me. Maybe not particularly dislike me but I wouldn't be one of those "the kids best mate who is more or less like our kid". I'd probably be that slightly annoying kid who isn't too bad. Thast what annoys me about SJs they seem to base friendship more on the positions like family, colluege etc rather than yeah that guys cool jsut cause thast the kinda guy he is.*


8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments? 

*No not really. It focuses way to much on online SJs on this site specifically and I've never met any! It was usefull to get my thought out though!*


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

lantern said:


> 1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?


Besides regular ol' personality studies (for which I still maintain a little skepticism), no. I don't feel all that comfortable with generalizations. The SJs I've met are simply the SJs I've met, and my practical experiences didn't have any bearing on my expectations coming onto this site. Theoretically speaking, I was a little worried that I'd be chewed out by an SJ for some reason, as SJs might have some boundaries created by the Review-Decide/Decide-Review norm-preservation modus operandi—something that I could unknowingly trespass, having a vastly different way of thinking. I guess one (partially) non-theoretical perception I do hold is that I connect SJs to the pluperfect, conditional perfect, and the subjunctive in speaking.



> 2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?


Not gonna lie... I've been hanging out mostly in the NT forums, because I know so few NTs in real life... Not that I really had a perception to confirm. But I suppose, from the few posts I have seen, they more or less follow similar thinking patterns—which has nothing to do with character.



> 3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?


No. 



> 4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?


I don't quite understand this question, but I have an inkling that my answer would be "no," regardless.



> 5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.
> 
> 6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.


What I find fascinating is that these are separated into two different questions. Is there some sort of distinction between these in SJ logic? Because I don't think the "general NT view" would make an NT more inclined to reply a way other than what they think is logical. The majority opinion doesn't have that much weight for the NT. Actually, the general NT view may be something entirely of coincidence, lol.

[ETA:] Whoops, didn't answer the question. I'd like to think/feel I'm being fair. But as long as I am alive and human, I think I'm doomed to being partial.



> 7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?


No. They'd just be a warm and friendly person and an SJ. Typology is relative and kindness is indiscriminate—thinking style isn't indicative of character, but tendency. Tendency provides limits and a framework for a person, but doesn't make a person.



> 8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?


Not really. I still feel/think the same way as before. But it was very interesting.


----------



## LeCielEstBleu (Jan 11, 2010)

"SJ",,it depends on the person, like when you are talking with them, or when you are arguing with them, they have like, no clue what i am saying, and i have no clue what they want me to say back, its rather one-sided

okay honest/ LOL?
Who made these questions up?


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

LeCielEstBleu said:


> "SJ",,it depends on the person, like when you are talking with them, or when you are arguing with them, they have like, no clue what i am saying, and i have no clue what they want me to say back, its rather one-sided
> 
> okay honest/ LOL?
> Who made these questions up?


I did. Read the first post. And it seems as if you're new here so you haven't been here long enough to get an idea/feel of the forum. 

And no, not all SJ's are one-sided.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Lantern, I will be glad to answer your questions. I love to see an SJ with an inquisitive nature .

1. When you joined Personality Cafe, did you already have a perception of SJs and how they are? if so what was it?

I honestly did not know much about SJ's...I started going to forums related to my types (INTJ) and INFJ. A big reason I wanted to come to PC was to learn more about different personality types. The only perception I had was from SJs I had known in real life, and I have mixed feelings about that type. Some of them I really respected because they were well-grounded, stable people. Others tended to be very black and white, intolerant, aggressive. I tend to fare pretty well with ISTJs and ISFJs (they give such great advice, put my crazy N imagination in check and beat some common sense into me), and not so much with their extroverted counterparts (but it depends on the person). 

2. When you read some SJ members posts, did it confirm your perception? if so, how and why?

Well, I have not seen a lot of posts by SJ people (would like to see more! ), so I cannot tell by this forum. I would say the posts are succinct and to the point (not a lot of flowery elaboration). I would say that it really did not confirm any perception because I see that the SJs who post here tend to be very thoughtful and reasonable people. 

3. Have you based this perception with one or more SJ members - current and new?

No

4. Have you evoked your perception on an SJ member(s) and how you perceive them?

Sometimes...

5. As an NT, do you FEEL you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - your own personal individual feeling, not what you think is the general NT view.

I try to be fair and not put people in a box based on a 4-letter personality type. I certainly don't fully fit the INTJ description well...I can actually relate to several SJs because I have a strong J myself. I would say I am pretty fair. I have had several clashes with SJs and I have to learn to adapt to handling that personality. 

6. As an NT, do you THINK you are being fair in your perception of SJ's in general? - a way of doing this is to think outside the box, by imagining stepping into their shoes, imagine how you think they feel/think towards you as an NT expressing your view of them.

Sometimes I get the feeling that a lot of SJ's don't think to highly of me, especially those that are big on "conventions." I have a lot of unique interests and a way of going about in the world, and I am sure that many SJs (along with other types), find me quite odd. Sometimes I have found SJs to be more "traditional" and not as open to differing opinions, lifestyles, foods, etc. I would say that their perception of me, and mine of them, are both fair because people are entitled to their opinion (even though it is highly subjective). 

7. If you were to meet someone and they were warm and friendly to you, would your perception of them change if you found out that they were an SJ?

No

8. Has this questionnaire helped you to create a clearer and better understanding of SJ's? and how you treat other temperaments?

A little.


----------

